
Huawei publishes implied P9 camera sample, EXIF data shows $4500 camera took it - saquibhafiz
http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/07/04/huawei-publishes-implied-p9-camera-sample-but-exif-data-reveals-4500-camera-took-it/#1
======
madebysquares
This sounds like someone was trying to do some deceptive advertisting and did
not know about the technology they were using :O

